# Ontario Black Bear Hunt



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I know there has been a thread or two about recommendations of a good guide service for ONT. Specifically I was interested in going up near the Timmons or WaWa area (basically in this vicinity; 3 or 4 hours from Sault St Marie) of drive time. It would be greatly appreciated if any of you that have made or done a hunt with a specific guide that you felt was a top notch service and reasonable in this area, to please give me a hand. Myself and a good friend of mine have been looking for a solid operation, and I will tell you what there are a lot of them out there in that area. So any personal experiences or stories would sure help us out! Thanks to everyone and good luck in the woods!

Hunterjb6


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would recommend Pete Jones with Superior Bear Outfitters. Go to his website at www.superiorbearoutfitters.com and give him a call. He is going to be updating the site this year some time, but it has his contact info there. My 2 brothers and I went this year and in 3 days of hunting saw 11 bears, 1 of which was a Cinnamon but had cubs. Pete provides you 2 baits per person but is willing to add one if you were ever skunked at those baits, which for us was no problem. Every bait was hit every night, even the baits that we shot bears from. PM me if you have anymore questions.

They are also in White River, about 30-40 min farther than wawa.

Chris


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

buck11pt24 said:


> I would recommend Pete Jones with Superior Bear Outfitters. Go to his website at www.superiorbearoutfitters.com and give him a call. He is going to be updating the site this year some time, but it has his contact info there. My 2 brothers and I went this year and in 3 days of hunting saw 11 bears, 1 of which was a Cinnamon but had cubs. Pete provides you 2 baits per person but is willing to add one if you were ever skunked at those baits, which for us was no problem. Every bait was hit every night, even the baits that we shot bears from. PM me if you have anymore questions.
> 
> They are also in White River, about 30-40 min farther than wawa.
> 
> Chris


X2.....Heard nothing but good about Superior bear outfitters....

Mike


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.thebearden.com/


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I recomend the Bears Den also, Been there a few times. Ron goes out of his way to make sure you get a great chance at a Bear.


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Check out Bear Sign Outfitters.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

I run a BMA just west of Timmins, take a look at my web site. Got any questions dont be shy.

Denis


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate all of your information guys. I know a couple of you had emailed me some pictures. Again thanks, looks like me and friend of mine have finally decided where and when. So it's locked up for 2010 in Ontario, can't wait. I will say this though, after all of the information came in it was tough trying to figure out, who, when and where to go. But I think we made a good decision and I am pretty sure that I will try a couple of the other ones referred to over the next couple of years! To Skullman, I know we didn,t book with you but you were right at the top of the list, and it's possible 2010 or 2012 hunt. Thanks again guys!!

Hunterjb6


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

I have hunted with Rick Dickson and so have friends of mine top notch outfitter would send anybody to him if you have any questions pm me.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

hunterjb6 said:


> I appreciate all of your information guys. I know a couple of you had emailed me some pictures. Again thanks, looks like me and friend of mine have finally decided where and when. So it's locked up for 2010 in Ontario, can't wait. I will say this though, after all of the information came in it was tough trying to figure out, who, when and where to go. But I think we made a good decision and I am pretty sure that I will try a couple of the other ones referred to over the next couple of years! To Skullman, I know we didn,t book with you but you were right at the top of the list, and it's possible 2010 or 2012 hunt. Thanks again guys!!
> 
> Hunterjb6


 
who did you end up going with?


----------

